# [SOLVED] Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

What's the best distro for my 6 year old Dell Inspiron 1150? Here's a link to all the specs on it:

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-1150/4507-3121_7-30836485.html

I was going to sell it because the backlight was broken, and I didn't wanna take any monitors away from my dual monitor setup (selfish me ), but somehow, the backlight is working again!!! So I've decided to keep it.

So what should I use?
I took that test that's stickied (always refer to it, and always tell people to take it) but I don't believe it when it says that Fedora 10 and Open SuSE 11 are the best ones for this computer. I was thinking something less intensive, like Xubuntu if i can, because I love Canonical, or else I could settle for something uber tiny like DSL.


I won't use it for much. Besides, it can't handle much!!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150*

Hi,

Your link is dead but let me see if I can find the specs for you computer. Ok your specs are 2.6Ghz, 256mb, and 30GB. I think that you are on the right track, I might also have a look at Puppy linux. 

If you have a few extra bucks laying around your could get a larger hdd, as 30GB will fill up faster then you think, even with linux. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150*

A lot of people have said good things about Puppy Linux. I'll have to look into that. Thanks. 


What could I use if I wanted to make this thing into a media server? I just wanna put my music on there. 


And I know what you mean by space filling fast. My first try of Linux wa with Ubuntu 7.10 on a 7.5GB HDD.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150*

Hi,

Two things you are going to have to think about here. First is what server you are going to run. I would recommend apache as it is free and open source. The second thing is how much power are you going to be using. I know that you wouldn't think that power is a big deal but your laptop might suck a lot more power then you think it would.

As for setting up a media server. There are a lot of programs that will allow you to stream your music over the web, or to play it throught your network. At the moment I can't think of any but a good google search should come up with something.

Cheers!


----------



## larryfroot (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150*

I really like zenwalk, an xfce desktop on a slackware base. Nice n light....


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Linux distro for old Dell Inspiron 1150*

XFCE is always light. That's why I was gonna look into Xubuntu 


I've decided to just keep Ubuntu on here. Running it as a server now!!


----------

